# Pomme's Garage



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Well i have just moved house into the deeper depths of cornwall. One thing i said was that i ust have a large garage, the rest i didnt car about. I def got what i wanted.

Basically the gargae is split into three sections. In the middle is the main part where the car will live as well as doing paint correction. Then there are two workroom each side, one for the detailing gear and the other for the garden stuff.

Well here are some pics:





































Not finished yet as neads a tidy up as well as put in a few other bits like compressor and black baron.

You may notice the water taps above the karcher. Well basically i have the RO unit and a water tank, which then i can switch between the tap source or the Ro water for when i am doing the final rinse 

Hope you guys like


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice, looks good to me.

Any pics of it from the front that shows the layout? Looking at moving house too, top of my list is a decent double garage


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahhh,that is so a nice garage.


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice garage and how much detailing stuff have you got :doublesho


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

lol thats some collection of stuff, no wonder you wanted a big garage


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

I love your garage stuff, and also I love your R32T


----------



## -RAJ- (Apr 23, 2009)

woh now thats a collection


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice garage, what are the green stoppers you have put on the end of the pump dispensers? Im sick of my dispensers dripping.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Thats a great set up mate, I dont even have a drive, I have to drive to the parents to wash my car LOL As Bbarnes said, what are the stoppers, the dripping dispensers is a nightmare for me also.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

That is a lot of gear!

The green 'stoppers' look just like the cane safety caps they put on bamboo canes in the garden centre to stop stupid people from poking their eyes out. 
If that is what they are you can get them from ebay in plastic or rubber.

I guess that may be what they are looking at this thread which may have been the inspiration - lol :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124237

Steve O.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice garage, what are the green stoppers you have put on the end of the pump dispensers? Im sick of my dispensers dripping.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

More garage pic's and suggestions please, my winter project is to revamp the garage


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

:doublesho


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some collection of detailing gear! It's great though that you have the centre of the building just for the car. Saves bumping into shelving etc. when moving around the car.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Hiya guys 

The green caps are cane stoppers as already suggested, really good and stop the dribbling.

I'm just a bit obsessive about it and the misses thinks I'm nuts but hey. Got more lights to go in the centre bit both strip and halegen. Got to sort out the arrangement a little.


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice garage and a very impressive collection you have


----------



## twoblacklines (Apr 20, 2008)

uberwax said:


> Well i have just moved house into the deeper depths of cornwall. One thing i said was that i ust have a large garage, the rest i didnt car about. I def got what i wanted.
> 
> Basically the gargae is split into three sections. In the middle is the main part where the car will live as well as doing paint correction. Then there are two workroom each side, one for the detailing gear and the other for the garden stuff.
> 
> ...


So you are Pomme with the R32 Turbo 5 door ? Never met you but heard so much about the car and its install. Infact the same guy that did your ICE is eventually doing some of mine (cant get 0 awg into passat!)


----------



## Purity (Mar 3, 2010)

Kool !


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beutiful! I hope that my collection will be that big one day!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing collection, very nice garage EXACT same colouring as mine lol.


----------

